# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Ευρεση τηλεφωνου

## micalis

Χαιρετω την παρεα.Θελω να ρωτησω αν υπαρχει προγραμμα υπολογιστη που να μου δειχνει (με το GPS) που βρισκεται το τηλεφωνο μου

----------


## sdoros

Δεν χρειάζεται απαραίτητα  πρόγραμμμα, γίνετε με τον browser σου.
Αναζήτησε “εύρεση iPhone” ή «εύρεση συσκευής android»

----------


## lepouras

αμα έχεις συνδέσει κάποιον λογαριασμό Gmail στο κινητό τότε μέσο υπολογιστή μπωρείς να μπεις στο gmail σου  και έχει λειτουργία εύρεσης του κινητού και διάφορα κόλπα γύρο από αυτό.

----------


## leosedf

https://www.cerberusapp.com/

----------


## ILIAS GR

Το τηλέφωνό σου *ΝΑΙ*. Της φίλης σου η κάποιου άλλου *ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ*!!!  :Lol: 

  ΥΓ. Να αφού μου `ρθε τώρα μπορώ να μην το πω, θα βγει πάλι ο Πετρής και θα λέει για βάρκες, γιαλούς και γυροσκόπια...

----------


## vasilllis

προφανώς χάθηκε το τηλ και το ψάχνει.

Στάλθηκε από το PCT-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Αν μας λαδώσεις εμείς .

----------

micalis (25-09-19)

----------


## nick1974

2 φορες βρηκα το τηλεφωνο μου ετσι, τη μια ηταν σε ενα αεροδρομιο και την αλλη σε ενα κτελ.
Απλα μπαινεις στο google acc σου και κανεις ευρεση. Οταν φτασεις γυρω κανε κληση (γιατι ως συνηθως θα ειναι πεσμενο καπου σε καμια γωνια που δε τη ποιανει το ματι)
Ολα αυτα προυποθετουν πως θα χει μπαταρια βεβαια.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## micalis

Το θελω να το εχω στο αυτοκινητο και να ξερω που ειναι.Αυτο του Κωσταντινου κατι μου λεει θα το κατεβασω και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## leosedf

Υπάρχουν tracker για αυτή τη δουλειά μάστορα.

----------


## mikemtb

Άρα θέλεις να αφήσεις το τηλέφωνο στο ντουλαπακι ας πούμε, να πάρει το αμάξι η Γυναίκα, να δεις που ξεσαλωνει, και μόλις γυρίσει να το ξαναπάρεις για να το φορτίσεις λογικα 


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ILIAS GR

Μπα στο ντουλαπάκι λόγο κλωβού μπορεί και να μη δίνει σήμα, αλλού να το κρύψει ή να μπλοκάρει της γυναίκας.       
 :Tongue2:

----------


## micalis

Μπορει να χρειαστη να το βαλω στο τσεπακι απο κανα ηλικιωμενο

----------

mikemtb (26-09-19)

----------


## thanasisHP

Για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα 
ψαχνω να επιλεξω κινητο με πραγματικο GPS [που να δουλευει και χωρις συνδεση]

τωρα εχω ενα της microsoft αλλα στις προσφορες για ανανεωση δινουν τις παρακατω μαρκες,,

ποια να αναζητησω ?


 BlackBerry

 Sony

 Honor

 Nokia

 fluo

 XIAOMI

 Doro

 Motorola

 CAT

 MEIZU

 MLS

 ALCATEL

 Samsung

 Huawei

 ZTE

----------


## nick1974

Τα GPS ειναι δορυφορικα και δεν απαιτουν συνδεση. Η συνδεση βοηθαει στον ακριβεστερο εστιασμο, (DGPS λειτουργια).
Αν εννωεις  να εχεις DGPS ακριβεια με σκετο δορυφορικο, αυτο ΔΕΝ υπαρχει ετσι κι αλλιως για προφανης λογους σε non-military συσκευες. (κανονισμος απ την εποχη του ψυχρου πολεμου για να μη φτασει μια σφαιρα απο τη Μοσχα στην καρδια του Ρεηγκαν)

Ασχετα με αυτο, αμολησες ενα σωρω τελειως διαφορετικες συσκευες και ρωτας πια να παρεις μιλοντας απλα για το gps ! (που ειναι ισως το μονο ιδιο πραμα που εχουν ολες λιγο πολυ, οκ ισως αλλες να χουν καλυτερο δεκτη αλλες χειροτερο αλλα αυτο δεν εχει να κανει με μαρκα αλλα με μοντελα) Για το τι θες απο τη συσκευη, τι προγραμματα δουλευεις, τι λειτουργικο σε βολευει δεν ειπες απολυτως τιποτα παρα μονο για το gps!
Δες τι θες και τι σε βολευει και ποιες συσκευες σε καλυπτουν για τα προγραμματα που ηδη δουλευεις (για να λες m$ προφανως εχεις windows λειτουργικο)
Επισεις εχως βαλει κατι MLS, ZTE, ALCATEL μαζι με SAMSUNG και HUAWEI!!!!! (Δηλαδη την απολυτη σαβουρα διπλα στους καλυτερους κατασκευαστες) και μαζι και CAT (που ειναι απλα τηλεφωνα του κ... με πολυ καλες θηκες για να τα κοπανας και να μη χαλανε), nokia που εχει περασει η μπογια της εδω και κατι αιωνες, xiaomi που ειναι για μενα το απολυτο VFM και motorola που... χμμμ... κανει τα παντα (μεχρι και folded οθονες αντεγραψε απο samsung) προκειμενου να μας θυμισει οτι υπαρχει αλλα μεχρι να πεσουμε τυχαια σε κανα τετοιο αρθρο εχουμε ξαναξεχασει την υπαρξη της.

----------


## thanasisHP

για μια σφαιρα στον ρηγκαν δεν ξερω αλλα για ακριβεια με απόκλιση 3-4 μετρα ολες οι απλες συσκευες εχουν, αρα τον ρηγκαν δεν τον πιανουμε αλλα το δωματιο του ρηγκαν ειναι ευκολακι.

----------


## kioan

> για μια σφαιρα στον ρηγκαν δεν ξερω αλλα για ακριβεια με απόκλιση 3-4 μετρα ολες οι απλες συσκευες εχουν, αρα τον ρηγκαν δεν τον πιανουμε αλλα το δωματιο του ρηγκαν ειναι ευκολακι.



Μόνο με σαΐτα και σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο μιας και υπάρχουν τα COCOM GPS Limits για τις civilian εφαρμογές (με όριο ταχύτητας 1900km/h και υψομέτρου 18km), καθώς επίσης και η επιλεκτική ελάττωση της ακρίβειας ή καθολικό blanking ολόκληρων περιοχών κατά το δοκούν.

----------


## thanasisHP

> Μόνο με σαΐτα και σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο μιας και υπάρχουν τα COCOM GPS Limits για τις civilian εφαρμογές (με όριο ταχύτητας 1900km/h και υψομέτρου 18km), καθώς επίσης και η επιλεκτική ελάττωση της ακρίβειας ή καθολικό blanking ολόκληρων περιοχών κατά το δοκούν.



Αν ασχοληθώ με πυραύλους θα το πάρω σοβαρά υπόψιν, για την ώρα κατέληξα στο Nokia 4.2 =https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_4_2-9603.php

Στο διάστημα η παρακολουθηση εχει προ-πολου χασει το μονοπωλειο,, η ρωσια και η κινα  εχουν δικο τους δυκτιο παρακολουθησης και gps τουλαχιστον 20 χρονια τωρα..
συν οτι 
τα καινουρια gps κανουν τριγωνομετρια απο ολους σχεδον τους δορυφορους τηλεπικεινωνιων και οχι μονο των gps δορυφορων.

----------


## nick1974

> Μόνο με σαΐτα και σε χαμηλό υψόμετρο μιας και υπάρχουν τα COCOM GPS Limits για τις civilian εφαρμογές (με όριο ταχύτητας 1900km/h και υψομέτρου 18km), καθώς επίσης και η επιλεκτική ελάττωση της ακρίβειας ή καθολικό blanking ολόκληρων περιοχών κατά το δοκούν.




φαν φακτ: για τις περιπτωσεις που υπαρχει πραγματικη αναγκη απολυτης ακριβειας (supplier τυπου DP2 που πρεπει αυτοματα να στεκονται σε συγκεκριμενη αποσταση απο γεωτρυπανα) υπαρχουν τροποι να εχουμε οντως απολυτη ακριβεια, χωρις φυσικα να υπαρχει ταχυτητα.
Βεβαια δε μιλαμε για μηχανηματα που θα βρεις σε ενα τηλεφωνο, και απαιτουνται 4 GPS σε αρκετη αποσταση μεταξυ τους (ετσι με αυτο τον τροπο και εχουμε την ακριβεια σε εφαρμογες ζωτικης σημασιας αλλα και δε θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιηθει ως οπλο, εκτος κι αν καποιος εφτιαχνε το death star)






> για την ώρα κατέληξα στο Nokia 4.2 =https://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_4_2-9603.php



3Gb ram?
νταξει ειναι παμφθηνο, αλλα ειναι nokia, εχει σχετικα μετρια προς μικρη για την εποχη οθονη  χωρις ιδιεταιρες προδιαγραφες (720p αναλυση το 2019? ) και μικρη μπαταρια ακομα και για την τιμη του και εχει μολις 3G ραμ...
βεβαια εσυ αποφασιζεις τι ακριβως θες.
Παντως σε συγκριση με τα φθηνοτερα μοντελα της xiaomi πχ το redmi 8  η ακομα καλυτερα με λιγα χρηματα παραπανω με το φθηνοτερο μοντελο της huawei το y7 pro ειναι ψιλοπατατα σε ολα του

----------


## thanasisHP

> 3Gb ram?
> νταξει ειναι παμφθηνο, αλλα ειναι nokia, εχει σχετικα μετρια προς μικρη για την εποχη οθονη  χωρις ιδιεταιρες προδιαγραφες (720p αναλυση το 2019? ) και μικρη μπαταρια ακομα και για την τιμη του και εχει μολις 3G ραμ...
> βεβαια εσυ αποφασιζεις τι ακριβως θες.
> Παντως σε συγκριση με τα φθηνοτερα μοντελα της xiaomi πχ το redmi 8  η ακομα καλυτερα με λιγα χρηματα παραπανω με το φθηνοτερο μοντελο της huawei το y7 pro ειναι ψιλοπατατα σε ολα του



Βασικα επρεπε να αναφερω οτι προκειτε για επιδοτηση συσκευης...
με παγιο 29,50 τετειου βεληνεκους κινητα[και κατωτερα] έδιναν τζαμπα.

----------

